# Canyon Kayaks at ANACONDA



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

I got the anaconda catalouge today and in them they have these canyon kayaks for $239 reduced from $399. They look quite small but im just wondering every1's thoughts on them if any1 has seen them, the catalouge isnt on their site yet so i cant post a link but if any1 has 1 or has seen them please pass on your remarks.
Im thinking of getting 1 for my son.
Thanks


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I've looked at one and they feel cheap.

They are large flatish bottomed and "bargey", still for that money a damn good way to get on the water cheap.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, do you know if they would fit a 6ft teenager.
that ways about 75kg


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Should be fine, from memory the stated capacity is 100kg (might even be 120)

Don't expect it to eat up distance without considerable effort though.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeh, but for the price you cant go wrong.
Do you know what they weigh.
There is nothing i can find about them.


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

I can tell you for sure that yes they feel cheap, have a flat bum and track like a blind man who has lost his dog. :shock: 
But cheap to buy and not to bad a yak to start with (better than no yak)
I have had mine for a while and until the Boss lady frees some funds after the new house, I will still be using it.
It may not be the Ritz but at that price who expects it? But hey I have paddled a couple of kays a session on mine and caught some nice fish.
They are 2m long and about 700mm wide. 
I'm about 5' 10" and somewhere between 90 and 100kg, and it handles me fine.
My 2c anyway.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks and also it says they are 2.4 metres
Thanks anyway


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

Could quite well be 2.4 but I was to lazy to go out and measure  
But hey it is short enough to fit inside the wifes station wagon with the passenger seat down, so no lifting onto racks  [/b]


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

got one for the wife a year ago but paid full price ($399!)

floats an adult OK and paddles OK but if you want to stay dry then don't paddle through anything bigger than a small slow boat wake.

but it's better to have her out with me on the water than sitting on the shore. she loves the backrest!

photo taken in the canals at Newport Waterways Redcliffe


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

actually occy, what happens now is that she demads the hobie (after i've had a solo fish) and i follow her around

matching hobie sports would be nice though!

still as far as this subject goes - the essence is to get out on the water as soon as you can in whatever you can afford. don't stay off the water waiting to save up for the perfect yak.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

paddlepop said:


> still as far as this subject goes - the essence is to get out on the water as soon as you can in whatever you can afford. don't stay off the water waiting to save up for the perfect yak.


Exactly.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey, for me that would be a step up. the best I can say for my yak is that it floats...mostly.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Karsto (Apr 18, 2007)

Gday. I had one for over 12 months. A great beginners yak, stable as sitting on a back door. A milk crate with pvc rod holders fits nicely on the back. Longest paddle in one session was about 11-12 km and it was tough going against tide and wind. Caught some large fish off the Canyon. Would only use it in an calm waters.

Ive since upgraded to a Venus by Adventure kayaks...its great. 
Good luck


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRH0EekAABNfgAASRAUIICEQGAA/79+wIACEGpim1DIaeoj1DTNEehFPU9NTxTQGgGgDQg82rtsj/HCckKl56O9kWzMllC/g2houRBidKn+P17qEMNZJy5ndfLsZ5HgUSmNznFoLvRbLcwoGKVGjxGw2OD4To4iIno3XweATHJQaQqMhBHqURUHQ0qmBFI6I5Xm5b8fxdyRThQkBH0EekA==


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

would these be the same ones they have at bcf? they have a plastic back rest thing, i was thinking of one for my daughter for her bday in october


----------

